# 1st grow box size question!!!



## AZshwagg (Mar 19, 2006)

this is my grow box (inspired by brother grump), I'm going to use it to veg 1 plant, my question is it big enough to flower the mj, and am i going to run out of space wen mj plant is 4-5 weeks in veg?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> this is my grow box (inspired by brother grump), I'm going to use it to veg 1 plant, my question is it big enough to flower the mj, and am i going to run out of space wen mj plant is 4-5 weeks in veg?


Bro Grump is an inspiration to us all, and when he's in a better mood, Bro Grunt is a hell of a great guy too.

Hahaahaha. Hey, I've been smokin da weed man. Pardon my humor....

If you provide adequate ventilation from bottom to top in that box, yes, using major LST and HST, you could flower at 4 weeks and prune the plants to stay within a safe and healthy height. It would be very crowded in there for more than one plant though. I would sex on plant and grow only one in a box that size all the way to harvest.

Good luck man. Be safe. It would be embarrassing to have the fire marshal put your box out. Not to mention his brother the sheriff.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm going to cut out (2) 2 1/2 vent holes on bottom and use (2) cpu fan on top to get hot air out. "If you provide adequate ventilation from bottom to top in that box, yes, using major LST and HST", What's "LST" or "HST"?





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Bro Grump is an inspiration to us all, and when he's in a better mood, Bro Grunt is a hell of a great guy too.
> 
> Hahaahaha. Hey, I've been smokin da weed man. Pardon my humor....
> 
> ...


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 19, 2006)

I would I be able to use only one (1) 70 cmf exhuast fan or will I need two?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> I would I be able to use only one (1) 70 cmf exhuast fan or will I need two?


Two is always better. Catastrophic damage can occur if you rely on "One" of anything that can kill your plants.



			
				AZshwagg said:
			
		

> What's "LST" or "HST"?


LST is "Low Stress Training" It involves tying the leaders of a MJ plant down so that the tip is lower than the trunk of the branch.

HST is "High Stress Training" It involves pruning the MJ plant so that multiple off shoots occur in the branching.

Each process involves several tried and proven steps.

Ok all you pros. Let's write a "Sticky" on LST and HST. Let's make this a new thread and make one that can be used for many future reads.

Yo! Hick....Mutt...


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the info. Hopefully you'll start that thread cause I know I'll be read'n.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

whats up AZshwagg. thats a killer looking grow box. if you need any help wiring your CMF fans let me know. or help with anything just send me a PM or just ask in a thread. hope you get growing soon.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Two is always better. Catastrophic damage can occur if you rely on "One" of anything that can kill your plants.
> 
> LST is "Low Stress Training" It involves tying the leaders of a MJ plant down so that the tip is lower than the trunk of the branch.
> 
> ...


 
here ya go http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=16848#post16848

come on guys toss some pics up. I created the thread. and posted my pics.

Dude, thats a sweet grow box. Also get some v-seal weather stripping and a latch. It will stop any light leaks around the door. Great job dude.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

thaks dude, i'll keep you guy's posted. Brother Grunt I'll be buying the fans today, so thank for offering to help wire them up. I'll talk to you guys later!!


----------



## Bobber (May 28, 2006)

What parameter must to be for one plant?


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 6, 2006)

i would say 1.5x1.5 IMO


----------

